# I'd like an opinion if my mouse is pregnant



## Daniel81 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all

I am more of a rat guy (strictly as pets), but recently I decided to keep a few mice. I had considered breeding one or two in the future so I could try to keep a few males together (from friends I know locally, the only times things stayed civil was between brothers). But I wasn't intending to get into it now. However, one of the mice I got seems to be pregnant, at least to my eyes. Although a bit on the young side for it, it seems possible. She is about twice the size of her tankmate. I wouldn't mind it if she did have babies, and I am perfectly happy keep them all as I have the space if the males end up fighting. If I did breed, it would be just on occasion (ie once a year) so I always have them around.

What does the board think? If so, how long do you think she is along?


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, she is quite pregnant. I would say she is 2-3 weeks pregnant. So within the next week.


----------



## Daniel81 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks. It is even more apprant today. I have another (non pregnant - she is a little one) female, probably her sister, in there with her to act as a nanny, so hopefully she will have her little ones soon. I will post pics after they are born.

I thought perhaps she was just a chunky one because she seems young?

(EDIT: mods, can you shrink the size of the pic? I tried to do it but it wasnt working)


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

hey look, a pear :mrgreen:

no seriously, yup, that's pregnant.

mice are only pregnant for 21-25 days, same as rats (in case you didn't know) and only start to get around at the 12-14 day mark (at least in the case of my girls, they sometimes show early) but 14 days in when they usually start rounding out, and they grow pretty quickly. Your girl looks like she could go any day.


----------



## Daniel81 (Jul 16, 2013)

GibblyGiblets said:


> hey look, a pear :mrgreen:


That's what I thought. When I noticed a couple days ago I said to myself - if they are fat, they get fat all over, not in a pear shape.

Even her tankmate seems to know. Both of them are in a nest building mode, even though the sister is not pregnant.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Either pregnant or she has swallowed one of her cage mates lol

I'd say she is due any day. I'd guess 3 days left


----------

